# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Тест «Деньги не главное в жизни?»

## Свобода 22

Тест «Деньги не главное в жизни?» 
мой вариант))
Вы очень любите деньги, но ваша любовь, похоже, на всю жизнь останется неразделенной. Они словно утекают сквозь ваши пальцы и абсолютно «не липнут» к вашим рукам. С детских лет вы мечтаете о том, чтобы у вас объявились богатые родственники, которые оставят наследство. Вы строите совершенно фантастические планы добывания денег. Если бы в школе давали сочинения на тему: «Как бы я заработал миллион, если бы мне позволили это сделать», а еще лучше «Как быстрее его потратить», вы бы справились лучше всех. А так ваши способности пропадают зря, не находя достойного применения, ведь планы эти, несмотря на широту мысли и красоту слога, абсолютно нереальны. Самостоятельно вожделенную сумму вы не заработаете, а если и получится, она очень быстро покинет ваш кошелек.

----------


## Свобода 22

Мда...очень и очень обыдно...яхта уплывает без меня(((

----------


## Римма

А где ссыль на сам тест? О_о

----------


## Тошнотворец

Поклонение золотому тельцу – смысл вашей жизни. Скупой рыцарь, Гарпагон и Плюшкин – ваши младшие братья, которых вы однозначно превосходите в жадности и скупости. Если вам приходится расставаться с содержимым кошелька, то вы испытываете физическое страдание. Лучший друг мгновенно превратится в самого заклятого врага, если бедняга вздумает попросить у вас взаймы. Ваша экономия доходит до абсурда. Какой смысл иметь много денег, если приходится вести почти нищенское существование? Но вы подобной точки зрения не разделяете.

----------


## Рогоносец

Поклонение золотому тельцу – смысл вашей жизни. Скупой рыцарь, Гарпагон и Плюшкин – ваши младшие братья, которых вы однозначно превосходите в жадности и скупости. Если вам приходится расставаться с содержимым кошелька, то вы испытываете физическое страдание. Лучший друг мгновенно превратится в самого заклятого врага, если бедняга вздумает попросить у вас взаймы. Ваша экономия доходит до абсурда. Какой смысл иметь много денег, если приходится вести почти нищенское существование? Но вы подобной точки зрения не разделяете.

----------

